# Crate bedding + chewing



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

We are getting our puppy in September so are acquiring all the necessary bits and pieces now in preparation. 

We've gone with the Vetbed option and I've bought a nice soft blanket as well, but it says 'Safety Advice: Do not leave young puppies or dogs that are inclined to chew unattended with this product' and bedding seems to be like this generally. Is this just a disclaimer although they really expect you to leave it in there with the puppy? Everything is potentially a chew risk so if you were completely strict about that the puppy wouldn't have anything in the crate! Obviously there are a lot of toys where it's easy to see that it could be a choking hazard, for example if a squeaker could be ripped out. But I'm finding it hard to know where to draw the line on the other things.

Is there some type of safe toy (eg like a Kong material, but not for food) that you can leave in the crate with it unattended so that if the puppy has a chewing desire it goes for that particular thing?


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Vet bed I believe is ok if they chew it. The kong is ok too. Get the medium sized one. As tiny puppies they take time to actually chew through a soft toy, but as they grow they can demolish one in a very short span of time. Antler bars are great as they don't splinter. I think you make things as safe as you can, but don't stress too much because I promise you they will find things to chew that they shouldn't. Gravel is something to look at. They love picking up stones and that is dangerous for them. It's a case of examining toys and removing them at the appropriate time. Then just watch them, whilst they are little.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

When Molly was a 8 week old puppy she had a stuffed monkey in her crate it's roped and a puppy kong. I would put some of her dry food in it and she loved it. I only had a folded towel on the bottom. She didn't chew up any of it. The kong is now still in one piece but she never plays with it (she is 10 months now) the roped monkey is still in her crate and now I have a fluffy crate mat in her crate. 

She has some toys that she demolished during the day but when she was in her crate she slept so guess she wasn't chewing


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Hello. My girl is almost 12 months old. She has always tried to chew her vet-bed, and would so now if she had the choice. My husband made a frame about 1.5" wide by 1/4" out of flat bar and welded it into a frame. This frame sits inside the crate and weighs all the edges down, so it is impossible for her to chew the edge! (I pressume it is the edge which is being chewed). If you know someone who is handy and could make it, then it should stop the chewing. Hope this information helps.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Congratulations on being a soon to be puppy owner, regarding safety is really is common sense and not leaving your puppy with a toy or chew which they could choke on. Kong do a range of toys which may be suitable. I have reviewed a few of my favourites on my site which may be useful.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. That's a good idea Sue T.

The other thing which I meant to mention (and one of the reasons I was going to post in the first place - silly!) was chewing up the puppy pads in the crate (for night time). Cos on the same kind of lines people have said their puppy has chewed them up and swallowed bits of plastic etc.. 

Of course not everyone uses puppy pads. 

We are looking at various options for the set up but I prefer the idea of providing him with a toilet space because I'd rather not go to him in the night and don't like to think of a little puppy desperate to go and nowhere to release!


----------

